# Partagas Cifuentes Febrero Cigar Review - Close to Full Power



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked a couple of these and while they're fairly smooth, to me they come close to being a full powered cigar. I one of those rare veteran smoker...

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Febrero Cigar Review - Close to Full Power


----------

